# BIOS, Win 7 Setup, Unable to Detect Hard Drive



## Medevila (Jun 23, 2011)

Windows 7 setup as well as the BIOS have been unable to detect the hard drive plugged in to the computer. The hard drive is fine, I've tried using it on other computers. 

The hard drive CAN technically be booted to. By switching it to a RAID array with only one hard drive, I was somehow able to get it to at least sort of boot to the Windows installation on the disk (It would reboot, but that's to be expected because I need to install a new OS on it). However, even with that going on, BIOS and Win7 setup didn't see it.

I've tried to jerry-rig it by running setup on another computer, and then before hardware is detected moving it to the other computer, (This method is completely viable, I've used it in the past at least 3 times.) but it still wasn't being seen. I could, once again, do the RAID method to get to "Starting Windows" but it then restarts. 

So, the hard drive isn't being recognized, but I am able to use the hard drive- both on other computers and _technically_ on the offending one, but it's not working right.

All connections are secure, it's plugged in where it should be (SATA 1,) but I've tried SATA 2 and SATA RAID 1 and 2. None have changed the results at all. I've even switched around power cables to see if it's the power supply. Results haven't been changed by that either. 

Any ideas? :4-dontkno


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Is this a new build?
PC Specs?
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## Medevila (Jun 23, 2011)

It's not a brand name computer. Custom built, it's not new. I didn't build it but it worked in the past when it had XP installed I am told.

Not sure on most of the specs, but the ones I can check easily are,
1 GB RAM
AMD Athlon 65 3000+
Hard drive is a WD Caviar SE, (WD800JD) 80 GB.

No onboard video, GPU is unlabeled, it's ATI but that doesn't say much. I'm assuming it's pre 'HD' line though.

I haven't the slightest idea what the mobo is, POST doesn't say, nowhere in BIOS either does it say. I'll get back to you on that.

EDIT: Turned on that image on startup instead of POST for sh--s and giggles. Says ASUS A8V Deluxe, might be as specific as I can get.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Look on the motherboard for a model number/brand some older boards would not boot from the Sata connection, if this board has 2 IDE controllers(for 4 drives) that would make it even more likely as the issue.


----------



## Medevila (Jun 23, 2011)

It has 1 IDE, 4 SATA if you count the 2 RAID ones.

EDIT: Take that back, has a 2nd IDE ports, I'll look around for a model number.

EDIT:EDIT: Can't find one, A8V Deluxe is all I know.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What are the drives set as in BIOS? RAID, AHCI or IDE?

ACHI should work


----------



## Medevila (Jun 23, 2011)

Old Rich said:


> What are the drives set as in BIOS? RAID, AHCI or IDE?
> 
> ACHI should work


It's not detecting the hard drive, and I see no where to change the type of primary/secondary master/slave in main. Going into their options just gives me the types "Not Installed, Auto, CDROM, ARMD".

Some sort of relevant reference pics,






























Sorry about the pictures literally being screen shots. Thank JotNot for automatically selecting just the screen though.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Sata drives do not get set as primary or master/slave just IDE drives.

Is the brand and model stenciled on the board near the center?


----------



## Medevila (Jun 23, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> Sata drives do not get set as primary or master/slave just IDE drives.
> 
> Is the brand and model stenciled on the board near the center?


It's an ASUS A8V Deluxe. It has N13219 near the ASUS logo.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That was a nice board in it's day, it's a Sata 1 board, so if your using Sata 2 drives they need to be jumpered to 1.5gbs(Sata 1 Speed), what drive are you using?

In the Bios on the advanced tab/Onboard device configuration look for make sure the onchip sata boot rom is set to enabled.

If your using the promise raid controller it needs to be set to ide mode for a single drive.

Get the manual here> ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download A8V Deluxe


----------



## Medevila (Jun 23, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> That was a nice board in it's day, it's a Sata 1 board, so if your using Sata 2 drives they need to be jumpered to 1.5gbs(Sata 1 Speed), what drive are you using?
> 
> In the Bios on the advanced tab/Onboard device configuration look for make sure the onchip sata boot rom is set to enabled.
> 
> ...


It's an 80 GB WD Caviar SE, it's a SATA 1 drive.

Changed settings, setup still isn't seeing the drive. I'll check if BIOS sees it in a second.

EDIT:
"BIOS not installed!"
followed by,
"No hard disk detected!"


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try using the promise controller Sata ports, enter the bios make sure the onboard promise controller is enabled, and the operating mode is set to IDE.


----------



## Medevila (Jun 23, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> Try using the promise controller Sata ports, enter the bios make sure the onboard promise controller is enabled, and the operating mode is set to IDE.


It is. BIOS is recognizing it now, but Win7 setup still does not.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Hooked to the promise controller(farthest Sata ports from the ram) or the Via controller(closest ports to the ram)?


----------



## Medevila (Jun 23, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> Hooked to the promise controller(farthest Sata ports from the ram) or the Via controller(closest ports to the ram)?


It's in the Promise ones. :sigh:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If hooked to the Via controller does it appear in the bios?


----------



## Medevila (Jun 23, 2011)

It's appearing in BIOS now, yes. Setup still doesn't see it though. Setup sees it when I have the HD in another computer though, but I want to install (or at least repair install,) with this computer's hardware, because it (expectedly) doesn't boot when installed in another computer.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is there data on the drive you need?
If not try using Dban(Dariks boot and nuke) or a Linux distro like Ubuntu to see if it finds the drive.


----------



## Medevila (Jun 23, 2011)

Ubuntu sees the hard drive, and the Win7 install that was on it. It's formatted NTFS like it should be. I'll format again anyway.

EDIT: Formatted to NTFS again from Ubuntu, Win7 setup still isn't seeing it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Reaching but since Asus does not list Win7 drivers for this board it means either Win7 is not compatible or Win7 is supposed to have the drivers needed included on the disk, I'm thinking it does not have via or promise ACHI/Sata/Raid drivers on the disk.

Is the Win7 DVD a store bought disk or a .ISO from digital river or technet?


----------



## Medevila (Jun 23, 2011)

Store bought.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

When it fails to find a hard drive does it prompt you to select a sata driver?


----------



## Medevila (Jun 23, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> When it fails to find a hard drive does it prompt you to select a sata driver?


There's no prompt, but there is the 'load driver' button. It's always there though.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Press it see if it lists the Promise or Via driver(which ever port you have the drive hooked to)


----------



## Medevila (Jun 23, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> Press it see if it lists the Promise or Via driver(which ever port you have the drive hooked to)


It doesn't. I found the drivers I need, but the file format is strange. (.DDI and .HAM?)

Not sure what I'm supposed to do with those. Tried burning them to a CD, but Win7 wouldn't take them.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

DDI is a Disk Image file, looks like it's from a program called Disk Doubler or DiskDupe I've never heard of either.

.HAM I've seen before a long time ago as netware driver image extension. 

Try double clicking on it see if it opens in windows.


----------



## Medevila (Jun 23, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Where did they come from?
If it's a unknown source (not the manufacturer) dump them who knows what's actually in them.


----------

